# Bad Sleeping Habit: Wakes up to just cuddle mommy..What to do?



## Finallymyturn

Hey: I have a feeling my 11 month old son is waking up at night just to cuddle. He wakes up 3-4 times a night, I cuddle him for 5 minutes and he is sleeping again for a few hours. He does this every night.
DH tried putting him down to sleep last night and he screamed once he figured out it wasn't me and I wasn't around. But eventually went to sleep and slept for 3 hours and was up for a cuddle.
Any tips on breaking the habit before I end up with a 2 year old who needs his mommy for nighttime cuddles.... I will never get any sleep this way.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## MissPiggy

you could try going in laying him down, and sit by the cot, so he knows your there, and then every other day move a bit further away, till eventually your out of the room....so he realises mummy will still be there but will break the habiot because mummy wont give me cuddles.....it might take a time, but im not sure what else to do, but didnt want to read and run xxxx


----------



## Finallymyturn

I should also mention that when he wakes up out of his sleep, he sits right up, he wont lay there and self soothe. So when you put him down and he wasnt really all the way asleep, he will sit up and cry. and once you leave the room, he is standing up in his crib, crying!
Think he will eventually sit back down and try to fall asleep?
I have let him cry before for maybe 15 minutes but he just gets so upset. Do I wait longer then that? 

So frustrating!


----------



## MissPiggy

i cant help there, ive never let Kayson cry, however we do do the PUPD which is when you lay them in bed, use a trigger phrase and either stay a distance from the cot, or like me, stand behind the door, as soon as they cry you go in guve themn a cuddle until they stop crying and continue...

Kayson used to fall asleep on me for bedtime.naptime...and like the same, if he wasnt fully awake we'd be back to square one....he took three days for him to get the hang of PUPD and goes down for the night a treat xxxx


----------



## IHrtSteve

Daddy was the only thing that workefd for us. It took a few nights and its heartbreakinh not to go in but... everyone needs their sleep including the baby. He was a much happier baby once he got the consistent sleep. If u have a rocker/chair in the room have daddy go in, soothe baby with his voice, don't pick him up, tell the baby you he will be right there on the chair. Takes some consistency but it really works and at least the baby isn't left crying alone in their room. Good luck! Xo


----------



## _Vicky_

lol I just get the boys in with us - IMO its only a phase and they soon go back to old habits. Although saying that mine are fab sleepers and they have had these phases about three times and soon gets back to normal. Not sure if your LO has always done this in which case I would do PUPD too xx


----------



## Siyren

i do the same as vicky, 
for example this evening lyssa wouldnt go to bed at all, was very upset, 
so i bought her downstairs (as next door were playing loud music again!! so my room wasnt an option) and got her to sleep on me, she's now back in her cot, tomorrow in all likely hood she'll go down fine

sleep issues are always a phase for lyss, she fed to sleep for months and one day she stopped,
i find it much easier to just ride it out, it sucks for a while but she has never failed to sort herself out x


----------



## Finallymyturn

THanks ladies!
Tonight Daddy is putting him down so we will how that goes and tomorrow for nap time we will try something else too... 
Keep the ideas coming, I will try them all until we find something that works.!


----------

